

Jquery Toastmessage – Android-like Notification - mufti
http://blogfreakz.com/jquery/jquery-toastmessage-android-like-notification/

======
jonursenbach
This is more Growl than Android.

~~~
mufti
Yes, but the color scheme and the icon is similar like android user interface.

------
mtarnovan
Could be interesting to integrate with
[http://dev.w3.org/2006/webapi/WebNotifications/publish/Notif...](http://dev.w3.org/2006/webapi/WebNotifications/publish/Notifications.html)

I know Chrome supports them already, maybe others will too (soonish).

